# Disk Analyzer for FreeBSD



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

I found this:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/diskuseanalyzer/files/

See pictures in 1.:
http://techthrob.com/2010/06/12/5-things-new-linux-converts-should-know/
The Disk Analyzer Shows your Filesystem Usage and Layout

Is there any similar Disk Analyzer under FreeBSD?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Is there any similar Disk Analyzer under FreeBSD?



There is even the *Disk Usage Analyzer* itself (its called baobab in the command line), here:

```
# pkg_add -r gnome-utils
% baobab
```


----------



## kenorb (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks.

I found also this list:
http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2008/10/disk-space-analyzers/


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome mate, sysutils/ncdu is great, also [cmd=]du -sm /dir/to/analyze/* | sort -n[/cmd] help does great job.


----------



## pbd (Nov 3, 2010)

Or sysutils/durep in console.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer sysutils/gdmap for the desktop use. In case you are also using some kind of Windows, the counterpart there is named "SequoiaView".


----------

